# Feeder Fish



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

a poll!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I used to feed my reds feeders once a week, but I stopped doing that - last time they got feeders was in December last year...

My manueli still gets feeders occasionally (well, not feeders, but cheap community fish such as tetra's or barbs), because he's a problematic eater.
Without the extra live fish, I'm worried he's not getting enough, although I'm probably overreacting - he looks healthy and reasonably thick - as soon as I think the amount of prepared foods is sufficient to keep him healthy and growing, I'll remove live foods from his diet as well...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i give a feeder like once every 2 months , im just to concerned about them getting something like a parasite, last time was like hmm. over 3 months ago i gave my reds a feeder,


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i use them as a treat for me cause it is so fun to see my small one snatch one and bite its tail off then my monster big rbp eat the rest of it that is lying half dead. and scales go flying making the tank look pretty(sounds psychopathic, but everyone here would enjoy this site)


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2004)

I feed live minnows or sunfish on occasion because I think it has behavioral enhancement value for the piranha.

After eating feeders, the piranha definitely appear more active and aggresive. Where as dropping meat on their nose seems to make them more lethargic.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

just 17 eh


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

I usually gutload the feeders i give my ps, that way they get something out of the feeders







I believe feeders keep my piranha sharp, instead of them sittin on their ass eating already dead food. I dont give feeders to them alot, but when i do, i use rosey reds and gutload the sh*t out of them.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Whats gut loading? Like force feeding them, or just feeding them a lot before you feed them to your fishy?


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

feeding them good food for good fast growth, because what your feeders eat, your P's eat aswell, if your feeder has all kinds of good stuff in it's belly, when your P's chops in down, your P benefits off the good food in the feeder!

called Gut Loading!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

That makes sense, I'll give it a try!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't even bother with feeder goldfish or minnows anymore. It is far too risky, and heres a tid bit of information for the OPEFE website about growth inhibiting hormones...



> One thing I should mention. Feeding of goldfish (Carassius species) does have inherent problems with fungus and are a known thiaminase inhibitor (Thiamin [B-1] is an essential vitamin needed to regulate growth).


 My rhom grows slow enough as it is







I vary the diet as much as I can with smelt, shrimp and scallops with carnivorous pellets pushed into it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I rarely feed feeder fish. Only as a treat once in awhile.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

My Piranhas eat feeders only. Well unless the ocational oscar in my comunity tank dedcides to pick on other fish in the comunity tank. Then his ass gets eatin.

Besides that, just feeders.

BTW. My P's love the orange colored feeders.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I changed my Piranhas diet this week though. I decided it was cheaper, and probably better that my P's eat "Cooked" frozen shrimp. Which is basicle a boiled shrimp that is frozen.

From Thriftway.









They love it.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> I changed my Piranhas diet this week though. I decided it was cheaper, and probably better that my P's eat "Cooked" frozen shrimp. Which is basicle a boiled shrimp that is frozen.










You'll notice a big improvement in colour. If you can, get the raw and frozen shrimp as it has more nutritional value, and is usually cheaper


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

im starting to feed raw bags of frozen shrimp, my fish love them

WTF do i find SMELT???? and catfish meat is expensive!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I just started feeding shrimps to my P's and they devoured it the first time i dropped it in the tank. Are you supposed to shell em? I did just in case or is their something nutritional in the shells? calcium?

it is a little messy tho, when they were biting it and pulling on, anyone chop the shrimp up to more bite size pieces?

anywy i cant wait to see if their color really improves i just started today, up until today it was only feeders and they never really got it. Also, I think feeding your P's prepared food may help them to recognize you as a source of food and help their skittishness with your presence. With giving them live food maybe it would be too complex to connect the appearance of another living fish with you coming to the tank, as opposed to the appearance of meat and your presence. I dont know maybe i'm reaching....


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

i started feeding my p's shrimp today aswell,

they LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!

malice


----------

